# Supplements to Store Less Fat



## K1 (Nov 10, 2012)

Do you feel like you have the metabolism of a snail? Do you feel like everything you eat automatically turns to fat? If so, you might want to try some of these supplements to jump-start your weight loss program. If you're willing to exercise and change your eating habits, these 3 supplements will help you get your metabolism back on your side, so you store less fat!

1) Garcinia Cambogia inhibits sugar to fat conversion. Let me explain what I mean by this. When you eat food, it is converted to glucose (sugar). Then it is either used for energy or stored as fat. Which one sounds better? I'd rather have my glucose used for energy, wouldn't you?

Garcinia Cambogia also works to increase our serotonin level, which helps to regulate our appetite. In other words, it keeps us from being hungry all the time!

2) We've all heard of the "sweet tooth." Believe it or not, many of us are actually addicted to sweet tasting things (sugars and artificial sweeteners). Sweet foods actually inhibit our bodies ability to regulate hunger...causing you to eat much more food than you need to! Gymnema sylvestre reduces these sweetness cravings...allowing you to "get off the sweet stuff" and gain control of your appetite again!

Gymnema sylvestre also helps to maintain healthy blood sugar levels, which will enable your metabolism to burn calories most efficiently.

3) Bioperine enhances your body's natural thermogenic activity. This means that it helps your body to burn calories. Specifically, Bioperine binds to fatty acids, shuttling them off to be burned for energy. In other words, it helps you burn more fat!

I know what you're thinking:

"Do I have to buy 3 different supplements to get these effects?"

No! Since all of these supplements have shown to help you store less fat, they are sometimes all combined as one supplement!

So remember, you don't need supplements to lose weight. In fact, the only way to lose weight and keep it off is to eat a healthy diet and exercise. That being said, if you're committed to your weight loss goals...and you want a boost...these supplements might be right down your alley!

By Justin Cotter

Justin Cotter is a personal trainer based in the Boston area who specializes in helping people to lose weight and keep it off for a lifetime.


----------

